# Classico/Ariete OPV adjustment?



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Installed a pressure gauge in the M6 thread above the grouphead and it's measuring 12Bar whilst pulling a shot.

Now I'm looking to step down this pressure to around 9Bar if possible. I've done this sort of adjustment on an old Gaggia Classic; I presume I'm looking for the tell-tale junction and hose feeding back into the water tank.

Does anyone have a diagram or set of pictures so I can be sure what to adjust?

Thanks all


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

I've removed the case and think I've found the OPV adjustment - see photo.









I've just switched on and fired up the pump with a blind basket, expecting to see overflow dumped back into the tank...but...no. Pressure gague at the grouphead shot up beyond 14 Bar and a dribble of water came out of the exhaust at the bottom of the E61. With the lever in the purge position, quite pressurised water was fired into the drip tray.

Does anyone on here have any suggestions? Is my OPV likely to be faulty/clogged?

While I was in there I did spot one or two very small beads of water forming in certain places, one coming from the flex pipe above the pump. I'm getting can-of-worms style dread....


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Popped the top off the OPV thinking perhaps the adjustment was internal:









There's a slot for a flat-head screwdriver in what looks like black plastic. Won't budge.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it plastic OR brass discoloured black by water ?


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

El carajillo said:


> Is it plastic OR brass discoloured black by water ?


 On closer inspection, you're correct it's brass with a coating of goop.

I'm unsure quite what the implications might be for not seeing any overpressure flow back into the tank with a blind basket under pump load.


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

In the interests of leaving questions answered for future searches (as has helped me greatly over the years):

I took the OPV apart from the top by unscrewing the adjuster and carefully lifting the spring and seal body out with needle-nose pliers. Then, seeing their fairly grimy condition, gave the adjuster, spring and seal a good bath in descaler and reassembled everything. The OPV is now working perfectly, and has been adjusted down so it holds 10Bar at the grouphead with a blind basket.

I did notice the seal itself had become slightly hard and brittle, so I will need to replace that fairly soon. Will try to get the part from Fracino along with the section of flex hose from the pump that has a very slow drip.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

I echo the above. It does turn.

Loads of breakdown of parts on the fracino site.

Id take the manifold off - strip it and soak in descaler and you will find a brass 'cup' behind the spring.

If you careful - remove it and flip it over and put back in. They very cheap so I'd just change it


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

NewboyUK said:


> I echo the above. It does turn.
> 
> Loads of breakdown of parts on the fracino site.
> 
> ...


 So, within the valve body I found the brass cup which seated the end of the spring. On the reverse was a rubber seal which seemed to be dome-shaped matching the aperture beneath. The edges of this seal had started to come away so I didn't try to turn it over! I'll definitely be replacing it.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Yeah just clean it all up.

Wind that adjusted in so its around 1cm from the top and take it from there. Wind in for higher pressure. Out to lower


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

I've not altered the pressure on my Classico - what did you find it was set at to start with? Also, if you have any pictures of the disassembly / reassembly I would be interested in having a look.

Cheers


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Very happy to report that brew pressure is holding nicely - I'm amazed at how responsive the very simple OPV adjuster is. I am sure that the seal will need replacing beore long. Next time the sides are off I'll remove it again, snap a pic and see if anyone can steer me towards spares.

Next - let's talk Probes.

I've a sneaking suspicion mine is set way too high, which may explain why I'm needing to purge so much water from my steam wand:









I'm minded to whip it out completely and check for scale etc before resetting it at the correct height. I am led to believe that should more or less be pushed all the way down, correct?

In other news, after discovering a constant leak I have a new anti-vac valve on its way which I'll be installing soon. After a great deal of effort to get the darned thing off, my cleaning improved but didn't eliminate the steam leakage. The O-Ring seemed fine to me, but I suspect it was the seat that was damaged.

I also have an E61 service kit ready for a rebuild. I've not looked inside the brewgroup yet, so lots more of this to come.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes should be pretty much all the way down.

Whip the whole assembly out and check for Scale on probe. Steams gonna be very wet that high.

@Caffeine fan ill post up what its meant to look like later.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

If the water level really is too high that would explain why the anti-vac valve is leaking.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> If the water level really is too high that would explain why the anti-vac valve is leaking.


 If it was full to the top that water (not steam water) was coming out the anti-vac, I dont think he would get any steam at all?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

NewboyUK said:


> If it was full to the top that water (not steam water) was coming out the anti-vac, I dont think he would get any steam at all?


 You'd get a lot of water coming out of the steam wand first (described) and after that purge the water in the boiler at e.g 130c would flash to steam when it is under atmospheric pressure. Having said that it looks like I misinterpreted it and steam is leaking from the valve not water...


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Picture as promised.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Thanks for this thread guys - I'm going to have an attempt at reducing the brew pressure on mine.

Noticed some leaking gradually getting more prominent from the E61 exhaust. Bought and installed a brew head pressure gauge and it was showing 13bar. Now, I'm pretty sure that's too high based on what I've seen people talking about - but there's always subjectivity! Personally, I'd like to start lower, around 9 bar - easing the strain on the components, and go from there.

I also purchased the E61 rebuild kit online, and installed that last week - it's still leaking under pressure. Took it apart again, checked for soiling around the seals - and all seems pretty good (cleaned again anyway). So now I'm thinking firstly to reduce brewing pressure - as that may resolve the 'leaking'? Not sure at what pressure the assembly would give up and leak anyway? Also wondering if the pump can increase pressure over time? (I know they usually lose it though!)

Does get frustrating sometimes, but I love a good tinker - as long as I research it first!

Loving the clean manifold shot - will clean mine up too to eliminate any old gunk issues.

ps. Will check the probe length too, as when I stripped the boiler earlier this year - I may have installed it a little high - getting a fair amount of 'wet' steam on initial pull (more than a pipe's condensation worth).


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

NewboyUK said:


> Picture as promised.
> 
> View attachment 40873


 Newboy - thanks! Do you have any part numbers for this assembly? I'd quite like to replace the black circular seal.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

FC198 from Fracino

Costs about a quid.

If you careful you could get it out and flip it over. Or just buy one


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Okay - resolved both issues in one.

removed the covers and ran a blind basket test. It was clocking 12-13bar at the brew head.

Adjusted the OPV a 1/4 turn anti-clockwise, and it came down to about 10.5. Did it once more and it sat just on/above 9bar. This time, no leaking from the exhaust! Yes!!

Put back together and pulled a 8.5 - 9g shot from a single LM basket. And it was great - much less spitting, quieter, and a nominal amount in the flush afterwards. 
Taste was fab, and I can certainly see/hear the improvement!

appreciate the tech advice!

thanks

Ps. I dropped the water level sensor back down and made a 'sharpie' mark on it - so I know in future if the pressure pushed it up at all. Massive improvement on steam too now.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Glad your all sorted 👍

Off the top of my head the group valve is either 10 or 15bar. Theres usually a disk under the nut which holds the black valve onto the shaft - it will say the max pressure on there.

If you going this far you may aswell service the steam and hot water valve and group seals too lol.

Benefits of the probe being lower - less water to heat up so ready to go quicker 👍


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Haha, yes, the digital probe was reading the group head temp @88-90 much quicker!

Did the water recently, but the steam will need doing soon - you're right, I should have done it! Need to source the parts first though. Would be good to just keep spares in the garage.

Thanks again


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

*@Achrys *what brewhead pressure gauge did you go with? I'm thinking of doing this mod.

Thanks


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Caffeine fan said:


> *@Achrys *what brewhead pressure gauge did you go with? I'm thinking of doing this mod.
> 
> Thanks


 Check ebay/amazon? Take off the spout - put elbow on - guage into elbow.


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

I'm not not after one that mounts on the portafilter but one that mounts directly into the grouphead. Like this:

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Giotto-Grouphead-Pressure-Gauge---5530011/m-4287.aspx


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Caffeine fan said:


> *@Achrys *what brewhead pressure gauge did you go with? I'm thinking of doing this mod.
> 
> Thanks


 Same as this this one (just from another supplier who have sold out now): https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Giotto-Grouphead-Pressure-Gauge---5530011/m-4287.aspx

I thought about trying to replace the boiler pressure gauge with a Fracino branded dual version - but it meant some bespoke pipe work Inside (and I'm far too lazy! lol)

I needed a little ptfe tape in order for it to sit 'level' - as it doesn't have an adjustable nut (Like the Digital thermometer version) but it was very easy to do

Still considering how do mount the temp probe in a better fashion (it's currently cable tied to the top of the e-61)


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

Yes they are out of stock. If you mean the steam pressure valve then yes a combined steam & boiler pressure gauge would be good. Probably beyond my skills to fit one though!


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Something odd just happened with my Classico.

It's been on all morning and has been quite happily sitting idle. Then all of a sudden I heard the boiler bubbling away harder than usual and the sound of steam releasing somewhere inside. Glancing at the pressure gauge I saw the boiler pressure was up at just above 1.5Bar. I immediately opened the steam valve to vent the excess pressure and turned the thing off.

Nothing like this has happened before, and I feel quite lucky that I was in the kitchen at the time. Obviously very concerned now! I assume the safety release valve has popped, although after a visual inspection with the top off I can't see anything to confirm this (perhaps there are no indicators).

Recommendations for my next course of action? I intend to speak with the folks at Fracino this week.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

Safety valve will start to operate between 1.6 and 1.8. May hiss a little at 1.5.

Show us a pic of the valve - will be a number on it - shows the date of valve.

Remove the black top from the pressure switch and check there. Run the steam on and off to see if the contacts are working correctly.

Contacts should open at 1.1bar. If not adjust with the central bar. Pay close attention to the pads on the contacts. Has been knows to stick together causing issue you have.

Good luck


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Appreciate the quick and helpful response.

Here's the valve. Not sure if this is the bit you're referring to? The machine was built in 2015 I believe.









I've whipped the black cover off the Pressurestat, and can see some clear discolouration to the contacts nearest the grouphead (on the right):









I'll fire it up and try to observe what's happening.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

To be fair it doesnt look too bad. It does look like an earlier stat which i dont believe they use any more. Too close to tell.

I would just adjust it till it clicks open at 1.1 and leave at that.

Also I would - before you go to fine adjustments - wind it in so the pressure goes too high. If the valve 'blows' between 1.6 and 1.8 then fine. If it gets to 1.8 and not blown - open the steam valve and switch machine off asap. Get the valve changed.


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

With the power off I've run some sandpaper through the slightly grotty contacts to clean them up a bit. All seems to be working fine again. Nothing sticking and pressure has been stable, cycling between about 0.9 and 1.1


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Another week, another part to play with.

This time it's the flex hose from pump to OPV. A small leak which was fixed temporarily with PTFE tape has now re-emerged with slightly more gusto.

From parts diagrams I think it's called *HEA136*, but when I sent Fracino an email query I had no response. Any suggestions on where to source one, or is it time to start using the phone with Fracino directly?


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

ALSO - while I'm tinkering. I've always thought the Classico should stand on taller feet, not least because the excess power cable sort of hides underneath it but not quite comfortably.

I think the bolt diameter is M3, although there are a few places where the chassis bolts are quite close-by, so any new feet (if wider as well as taller) would need to taper at the top so as not to interfere.

Any ideas?


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Jobs sorted this week after successfully sourcing parts from Fracino: new flex hose installed (leak = FIXED), OPV seal replaced, E61 group has been fully serviced with new seals, springs and washers along with some well-needed cam lubracation. Never been smoother. I'm chuffed.

Here's everything mid-clean:









Next on my list is to service the hot water and steam valves, as the flick-lever on one side is slightly loose and the other is a little creaky. Fracino supply the seals and springs (c.£17) so I'll update the thread once done, hopefully with a few pics.


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

Recently enquired with Fracino whether it's possible to retrofit one of the new curve-fronted wire drip trays (below) on an older Classico. Joy of joys - IT IS. The days of watching water spill down the front of the horrid black plastic can be a thing of the past!









Who wants to guess how much the three parts cost?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

70 quid?


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

£93.60 inc postage and VAT (if my sums are right...)

OOF.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

It does look great - but ooof is right! 😂


----------



## taysteebrew (Jul 16, 2020)

I have the curve fronted drip tray and it's ridiculously shallow. Also, annoyingly, when the exhaust water blows out of the dump valve it trickles down behind the tray and stains your wooden work tops! It scratches the front housing too. I'm planning on filing mine down and fitting an improvised gasket to prevent leakage - any one done this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Caffeine fan (May 14, 2019)

This is a bugbear of mine too. I don't have the issue of stained work tops but it makes a mess and is a waste of water. I had hoped it could be resolved with new seals or different technique perhaps but suspect it is simply a "feature" of the machine. Be interesting to see if anyone else has any ideas though.


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

See if a new cherub drip tray fits? Maybe a retrofit?

Thats if black plastic is your thing 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## qazwsx (May 25, 2015)

taysteebrew said:


> I have the curve fronted drip tray and it's ridiculously shallow. Also, annoyingly, when the exhaust water blows out of the dump valve it trickles down behind the tray and stains your wooden work tops! It scratches the front housing too. I'm planning on filing mine down and fitting an improvised gasket to prevent leakage - any one done this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


 I'd gladly swap my cherub-style black plastic one for your curved one!


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

A match made in heaven lol


----------

